# Let's see those classic bikes! Post your pics



## mikeo6767 (Feb 9, 2014)

Let's see those classic bikes you have, I will start this off with two of my own. First is a 73 Schwinn that I'm converting into a single speed, still working on this one



and then my 95 Bianchi







so let's see what you have!


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

Trash can find brought back to life in 2012 --- add added a few panto pieces since these pictures were taken.

<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/DSC_0027.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC_0027.jpg"/>

<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/DSC_0031.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC_0031.jpg"/>

<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/DSC_0029.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC_0029.jpg"/>

<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/DSC_0025.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC_0025.jpg"/>


----------



## mikeo6767 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice! I would love to make a trash can find like that


----------



## mikeo6767 (Feb 9, 2014)

There must be some more out there???


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

*De Rosa Nuovo Classico*

De Rosa Nuovo Classico


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

willstylez said:


> De Rosa Nuovo Classico


damn, I thought I had a lot of saddle-to-bar drop...


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

Oxtox said:


> damn, I thought I had a lot of saddle-to-bar drop...


Haha. Long legs and long arms!


----------



## mikeo6767 (Feb 9, 2014)

This is what I wanted to see! Just can't beat these classic bikes, keep them coming


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

'85 Eddy Merck Professional 753 with C-Record



'84 - ish Tommasini Racing with Super Record



'84-'85 Francesco Moser with Super Record - I think I've seen this referred to as the Pro model - Columbus SL.


----------



## mikeo6767 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice! I really like that Eddy Merck


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks! They are all sweet bikes but the Eddy is my favorite.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Not really vintage since it is around a 1995, but it is getting close. Just built with 5800 group. Duell EL OS


----------



## mikeo6767 (Feb 9, 2014)

I was wondering how long it would take ya to fund this thread.....lol
thanks for posting


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

mikeo6767 said:


> I was wondering how long it would take ya to fund this thread.....lol
> thanks for posting


I saw it when you started it, but did not have a complete bike that I STILL own to post at the time. HA

Here are some others that have come and gone over the last few years.

Tommasini sold, too big










Concord sold, too small










Peugeot just a rebuild fun project, sold










Bianchi sold, too small


----------



## mikeo6767 (Feb 9, 2014)

All nice bikes, but I like the Bianchi the most!


----------



## Chombi (Jun 23, 2012)

My latest completed build.....








1984 (est) Peugeot PY10FC
Posting this one as it's really winning me over since I finished it, as my favorite in my small stable of C&V bikes.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

davcruz said:


> I saw it when you started it, but did not have a complete bike that I STILL own to post at the time. HA
> 
> Here are some others that have come and gone over the last few years.
> 
> Tommasini


I'd slam the stem and ride the hell out of that bike. nice job.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Oxtox said:


> I'd slam the stem and ride the hell out of that bike. nice job.


The thing is, I could just not get comfortable on it as it was about 2 cm's too tall and it was square so it was 2 cm's too long also. I tried different stems and configurations but could not get right on it, believe me I wanted to...that picture was right after I bought it, changed the bar tape (it had the bar tape on it from 1990 or so) and put on bottle holders.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Chombi said:


> My latest completed build.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never tire of seeing this bike!


----------



## LuckyB (Sep 9, 2012)

<a href="https://s154.photobucket.com/user/LuckyB_photos/media/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/20151022_162024_zpsvrw25fyq.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s267/LuckyB_photos/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/20151022_162024_zpsvrw25fyq.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20151022_162024_zpsvrw25fyq.jpg"/></a>
<a href="https://s154.photobucket.com/user/LuckyB_photos/media/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/20151022_162219_zpsqwejfmm7.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s267/LuckyB_photos/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/20151022_162219_zpsqwejfmm7.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20151022_162219_zpsqwejfmm7.jpg"/></a>
<a href="https://s154.photobucket.com/user/LuckyB_photos/media/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/20151022_162246_zpsntoz8l0i.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s267/LuckyB_photos/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/20151022_162246_zpsntoz8l0i.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20151022_162246_zpsntoz8l0i.jpg"/></a>

1982 UE-8 Peugeot "̶1̶0̶ ̶s̶p̶e̶e̶d̶"̶ 7 speed. I bought it new in 1982 while stationed in Berlin Germany. I just freshened it up with a 7 speed free wheel cluster and rear derailleur, new brake levers and bar tape. I got rid of the turkey wing safety brake levers. I got new alloy wheels with quick releases and got new gum wall tires too. Along with doing all this in the last couple weeks I replaced the shift and brake cables and installed kool stop continental brake pads. I replaced the seat about 10 or 12 years ago with a white giant replacement.


----------



## mikeo6767 (Feb 9, 2014)

Sweet ride


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

1994 Tommasini Tecno ELOS


----------



## mikeo6767 (Feb 9, 2014)

This is what I wanted to see, let's keep those pics coming


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

1988ish Colnago Master. This one's been completely restored. Early 2000's Campagnolo Chorus 10 speed group.


----------



## mikeo6767 (Feb 9, 2014)

That's a nice ride !


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Steel is Real!

Pinarello Gavia; Columbus TSX with 8sp Campy Chorus


----------



## mikeo6767 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Duane Behrens (Nov 8, 2013)

1984 Raleigh Super Course


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Duane Behrens said:


> 1984 Raleigh Super Course


Suntour Power Ratchet downtube shifters? Oh man; does that bring back memories...


----------



## mikeo6767 (Feb 9, 2014)

I will always have a soft spot for old Raleighs, nice bike


----------



## Duane Behrens (Nov 8, 2013)

Peter P. said:


> Suntour Power Ratchet downtube shifters? Oh man; does that bring back memories...


They really do work well - much better than the OEM Shimano shifters they replaced.

To make this bike an enjoyable ride while staying true to the original look required time and $$$. New Mavic wheels, new Ultegra brakes and levers, new shifters, new front and rear derailleurs, new crank set, cable routing, Brooks saddle, etc. Lots of nights in the garage but a lot of fun. And with those chromed forks and chain stays it certainly draws a crowd. 

Thanks, guys - and congrats to any and all who have similarly discovered their passion in these classic steel road bikes.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Here is my lugged Pinarello Cadore, upgraded to Campy 10 spd







DeRosa Professional







Merckx Corsa Extra







Austro Daimler Olympian


----------



## mikeo6767 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice rides! I really like the lines of that last bike


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Duane, why aren't the downtube braze-ones being used?


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

mikeo6767 said:


> Nice rides! I really like the lines of that last bike


R531 in a large frame, light color, muted decals with ST & HT angles that are almost parallel. 

It's the fendered wet bike, but a delight to ride when paired with Mavic GEL280 tubies.


----------



## radair_fr (Oct 20, 2009)

A Gios Compact Evoluzione equipped with a Dura Ace 7400 gruppo.
Wheels are made of Mavic Reflex rims laced to Maillard 7000 hubs


----------



## mikeo6767 (Feb 9, 2014)

That is sweet


----------



## karyg (Feb 17, 2004)

Here is my 1990 Paramount and my 1987 Rossin
View attachment 310503
View attachment 310504


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Karyg - pics didn't come through. Rossin is on my hit list of "want".


----------



## mikeo6767 (Feb 9, 2014)

Try to re post that Rossin, would love to see it


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

1974 Motobecane Grand Jubilee commemorating the Huret 75th Anniversary.


----------



## mikeo6767 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice ride


----------



## hawkeye1824 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Late 70s/ Early 80s Gios - I've had it for thirty years...*







Still a work in progress... Anybody have any historical info that could help date this bike or anything else interesting?


----------



## Beansurfin (Oct 9, 2010)

1989 I believe? Pinarello Traviso. Found it cheap several years ago at a Salvation Army. I just replaced the bars this week for something a bit more comfortable. It had Scott Aero bars which were terribly uncomfortable for me. 








1988 Raleigh Technium; this is the start of a project bike for me. Trying to learn how to tear down and build up bikes. Of course this bike has already caused me a snag, the cantilever bosses of reversed.


----------



## mikeo6767 (Feb 9, 2014)

That's a nice Pinarello! I never find anything at my local S.A. And the Goodwill you would think you were at a high end department store the way they price stuff now


----------



## Dariob (Nov 15, 2012)

heres my beautiful Colnago Elegant


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Here are my 2 for winter build. 1985 EM Corsa Extra - all the parts heading my way, including VO drillium crankset. The 1980s ('82?) Harding/Holdsworth Special will likely get 30 or 32mm tires and maybe a moustache bar.


----------



## sappie66 (Oct 28, 2009)

Frame is oldish but with a modern Campy Veloce build. Pseudo-retro.


----------



## 4slomo (Feb 11, 2008)

1976 Eisentraut Limited Touring


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

1972 chrome P15-9 Paramount.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Scooper said:


> 1972 chrome P15-9 Paramount.


I've seen pics of your bike before, and have admired it, but never really noticed the fenders. Have they been there or are they recent? I like fenders.

The clearances between tire and fender look tight, any problem getting the rear wheel in and out with those dropouts and close clearance?


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

velodog said:


> I've seen pics of your bike before, and have admired it, but never really noticed the fenders. Have they been there or are they recent? I like fenders.
> 
> The clearances between tire and fender look tight, any problem getting the rear wheel in and out with those dropouts and close clearance?


The bike was sold about a year ago, but I had bought the fenders around five years ago and only mounted them during the rainy season. They are Gilles Berthoud stainless, and there is enough room to move the rear axle forward and out of the dropouts without removing the fenders. It's tight, but works fine.

The forward rear fender mount is bolted to the chainstay bridge with a laminated leather spacer.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

This one just fell in my lap. I had an old (early 1980's) Schwinn Beach Cruiser 5 that was sitting around collecting dust in my shed. My neighbor asks if I want to trade the cruiser for a road bike, he rolls this out of his garage... 
Bianchi Campione, late 1980's, Full Shimano 105 six speed. A sticker says made in Italy, but the tubeset is Superset-2 Infinity CR-MO Tange.
So I made the deal. The pics are after a good cleaning and re-cable.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

I had one of those. Classic frame. Love the all celeste. Mine was Chromor with an Ofmega (Suntour) group.

Enjoy.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Might as well add my Concorde Prelude to this post.
PRX tubing which I am reliably informed PR stands for Paris Roubaix.
Smoothest riding bike I have owned (including my Moots).


----------

